# Outback Odyssey Welcomes Q7 to Australia



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi's long-awaited Q7 SUV will be officially launched in Australia on 7 September 2006 and the company will mark the occasion with a 7,000 km cross-country odyssey.
Known as the Audi 'Trans-Continental Crossing', this three week journey will see 15 Audi Q7 SUVs undertake the first east-to-west coast crossing for the introduction of a luxury four wheel drive vehicle. Around 100 guests will join the crossing during at least one of its four stages between Sydney and Broome.
Audi is the creator of quattro, one of the foremost all-wheel drive systems in the world, and the new Q7 SUV is the ideal vehicle to showcase the tremendous performance capabilities of its asymmetric/dynamic Torsen differential system.
Add a 7,000 km journey across the world-renowned Australian outback and the result is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to demonstrate the company's commitment to the performance of its new SUV in Australia.
Traversing famous outback tracks including the Birdsville, Oodnadatta and Tanami Tracks and the Mereenie Loop, the Q7 Trans-Continental Crossing takes in a mix of legendary routes, iconic stopovers such Birdsville, Innamincka and Rabbit Flat, inspiring natural formations including Lake Mungo National Park, Wolfe Creek Crater, Uluru and Kings Canyon, and numerous Aussie characters, as well as 'outback' luxury and bush camping.
Audi Australia's managing director, Joerg Hofmann, believes the Q7 Trans-Continental Crossing is the ideal way to showcase this important new SUV.
“The Q7 is a true performance SUV. It offers a combination of sportiness, luxury, and endurance. Australia is known for its wide open spaces and harsh climates and whilst the Q7 will predominantly be driven in metropolitan areas, it is essential for our customers to know that their new vehicle is infinitely capable of conveying them across the country should they decide to embark on their own 'trip of a lifetime',” Mr Hofmann said.
“Audi is a company known for its pioneering heritage and this event reflects our high-performance, innovative approach to vehicle sales,” he added. 
Split into four stages, the event will ensure that all guests who participate will have the opportunity to thoroughly test both the 3.0 V6 TDI and 4.2 V8 FSI engines available from launch, on and off the road.
The four stages include;
The Harbour City (Sydney) to the Silver City (Broken Hill) from 3 – 5 Sept
The Silver City to the Red Desert (Birdsville) from 7 – 11 Sept
The Red Desert to the Red Centre (Uluru) from 11 – 15 Sept
The Red Centre to the Pearl Coast (Broome) from 19 – 24 Sept
*Event partners*
Audi wishes to thank its event partners Castrol, for the supply of all fuels and oils throughout the journey, and HEMA Maps for the supply of its road atlases and regional route maps. Thanks also to ARB for supplying car fridges for the event.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Outback Odyssey Welcomes Q7 to Australia ([email protected])*

*Official Link* http://www.audi.com.au/Q7_Tran....html
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Outback Odyssey Welcomes Q7 to Australia (phaeton)*

Pics of Q7s now inside link







but crummy quality


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Outback Odyssey Welcomes Q7 to Australia (phaeton)*










































































more here http://carsguide.news.com.au/s....html 
more here http://editorial.carsales.com.....aspx


----------

